# breeding mice in an outbuilding/shed



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone here had any success in keeping/breeding mice/rats/multimammate mice in an outdoor shed? I would like to move my breeders outside if possible and we have a glass fronted uninsulated brick shed empty. There seems to be a lot of conflicting info and the last thing I want is to try it and kill all my mice!

Thanks


----------



## project (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been breeding mice for the last 2 years in a 
Wooden shed no heating all I do is give a light by
Timer as no windows for light but find they won't 
Breed during winter colder weather for about 2 months 
Just put some kind of box such as ice cream tub for a bit of protection
And extra bedding and u be fine I never lost any last 
Winter


----------



## vickyholt13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine are all kept in a shed I do have a little heater in for the cooler weather but just have it above the frost setting I have no problems with mine kept like that they have plenty of nesting material and if I feel soft I put it up a bit warmer on a night which is what I usually do but its a tiny heater and really just takes the chill out of the air


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

coolio... may move the multis outdoors and get some heating in first... thanks for replies


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I bred rat's a couple years ago in my shed.. Un heated.. It worked really well.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------

